# Difference between Pillar Box and Original Format?



## curlyjive (Jun 13, 2007)

As the title implies, what is the difference between Pillar Box and Original Format in the screen format setting options. I have always used pillar box, but never noticed original format. I would think either one would produce the same results, as it would most likely apply to 4:3 material. But does anyone have a clear definition of the two?

BTW, native mode is off for me if that makes any difference.


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

Pillar box displays the SD channels in 4x3 with selected chioce of side bar color. Original format sends only the video signal so the TV decides how it is displayed.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

And how it is displayed may be different on different TVs.


----------



## curlyjive (Jun 13, 2007)

Ok, That's what I thought. I have always used pillar box and just noticed original format tonight. Pillar box has always seemed to work just fine for the limited 4:3 material I watch

Question is does it have any affect on 16:9 formatted material?


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

curlyjive said:


> Ok, That's what I thought. I have always used pillar box and just noticed original format tonight. Pillar box has always seemed to work just fine for the limited 4:3 material I watch
> 
> Question is does it have any affect on 16:9 formatted material?


No. If 16:9 is selected for the screen type, the format options are only applicable to how SD (4:3) channels are displayed on a 16:9 screen. If 4:3 is selected, then the formats option are for how HD (16:9) channels are displayed on a 4:3 screen.


----------



## curlyjive (Jun 13, 2007)

So what do most people use: Original format or pillar box? Or better yet, is there any reason for me to re-think using pillar box?


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

As bobnielsen stated, some TVs will recognize the "Aspect flag" in the SD programs other do not. My Pannasonic does not, so if I have it set to original format, the SD programs are stretched to a 16:9 image. If your TV supports the aspect flag, then that would allow you to use the TVs options for how the SD images are handled instead of the DVRs.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

curlyjive said:


> So what do most people use: Original format or pillar box? Or better yet, is there any reason for me to re-think using pillar box?


"Most" only use original format if their TV does something [variable stretch] that the DVR doesn't.
I'll use it for 16:9 SD [window box] and have my TV zoom, as this does a better job scaling than the "crop" of the DVR.


----------



## Movieman (May 9, 2009)

curlyjive said:


> So what do most people use: Original format or pillar box? Or better yet, is there any reason for me to re-think using pillar box?


Personally I use original format. I also have native off and set to 1080i to get the most out of my plasma. It really depends on your individual viewing experience.


----------

